# Whats the recommended gH level for crystal red shrimps?



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi i was wondering whats the gH for CRS/CBS? 

Please respond back thanks.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

1-3 is what I keep mine at.


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> 1-3 is what I keep mine at.


What about kH?


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

0-1 kh


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

My kH is 1.5-2


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

0-1 kh
3 gh


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

KH 0-1
GH ? 
I never test


----------



## lilflippy (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok so i got my test kit in today and i tested my gH level and its a 7. Is this going to be a problem? What could happen?


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

lilflippy said:


> Ok so i got my test kit in today and i tested my gH level and its a 7. Is this going to be a problem? What could happen?


It's not that big of a deal. It won't cause any deaths, but may inhibit breeding until you bring it down to around 5ish.

BTW

3-5 gH

0-1 kH


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

What's the best way to lower it? Mine is 10 and kh is 1. Ph is 6.2ish.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Using a combination of ro/di with tap will lower your GH


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

using active soil, driftwood and almond leaves all help if you have no access to RO water


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Won't my ph lOwer as well if I add DW? It's low now. I always hear stable is better then low or high. Sorry to thread jack. I'm assuming OP is getting to the same question as I am.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You can add baking soda to bump your pH, or put a bit of crushed coral in your filter for that.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

dw may lower it to a point. RO water is the best method really.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> Won't my ph lOwer as well if I add DW? It's low now. I always hear stable is better then low or high. Sorry to thread jack. I'm assuming OP is getting to the same question as I am.


Don't worry about bringing the pH down a bit more with dw. Most Japanese breeders keep their pH below 6. 

You definitely don't want your gH as high as 10.


----------



## Krayz5183 (Nov 30, 2010)

I buddy of mine has a gh of 10 a kh 5 and ph of 7.5 and he keeps having random die offs. Is that a contributer to their demise?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

High pH and harder water, I would probably say yes. But there could be more factors.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Krayz5183 said:


> I buddy of mine has a gh of 10 a kh 5 and ph of 7.5 and he keeps having random die offs. Is that a contributer to their demise?


Definitely a major factor. Those just aren't the proper conditions for crs. Imagine trying to raise german shepherds in africa, or frogs in olive oil. All the same cup o' worms.


----------

